# Ecran bleu après quelques minutes..



## AureLambo (20 Juin 2022)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je me permets de vous solliciter car je rencontre depuis peu un soucis avec ma partition Windows sur mon MBP 13" 2016. En effet, après quelques minutes d'utilisation, l'écran devient bleu (cf. photo) et redémarre sous le système MacOS. J'ai cette partition depuis plusieurs mois et c'est la première fois que je rencontre ce soucis qui est très ennuyeux.. Pour info, toutes les MAJ sont faites donc je n'arrive pas à savoir d'où peut provenir le soucis..

Si certains d'entre vous ont déjà eu le problème et peuvent m'aider à l'identifier afin de le résoudre.. je vous en serai très reconnaissant ! D'avance merci pour vos retours.

Belle soirée.


----------



## AureLambo (21 Juin 2022)

N'ayant pas reçu de réponses, je dois avoir un problème qui n'a malheureusement jamais eu lieu.. Je jette une nouvelle fois une bouteille à la mer, j'ai cette fois-ci eu un message d'erreur écrit à la place des gribouillis blanc sur un écran bleu..

Voici l'image en question :




J'utilise très régulièrement un VPN et j'ai lu sur d'autres post que ça pouvait éventuellement être le lien.. Une nouvelle fois merci à ceux qui pourront tenter de m'aider à résoudre mon problème car c'est vraiment très contraignant.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Locke (21 Juin 2022)

AureLambo a dit:


> N'ayant pas reçu de réponses


Tu sais, vu les horaires de tes messages, comme beaucoup d'autres membres, moi je dors à cette heure-là. 

Sinon, ton écran bleu est le signe d'un dysfonctionnement avec un ou des fichiers exécutables/systèmes de ta version de Windows ! Aucun rapport avec un VPN, mais aucun. Que peux-tu faire ? Malheureusement rien. Pourquoi ? Un Mac ne possède pas un BIOS qui est contenu dans la carte mère d'un PC. De plus, la partition de récupération de Windows n'est pas créée empêchant de démarrer dessus pour être en Mode sans échec et lancer une réparation/réinstalaltion.

Tu n'as pas d'autre alternative depuis ta version de macOS que de relancer Assistant Boot Camp, de faire un clic sur Restaurer, ce qui supprimera la partition Windows, puis de lancer une nouvelle installation.

Avec un BSoD pour _(Blue Screen of Death)_, avec un Mac on ne peut rien faire, aucune réparation possible d'une version de Windows.


----------



## AureLambo (21 Juin 2022)

Bonjour Locke et merci pour ton retour !

Très bien, je vais appliquer ce que tu m'as dit, je vais faire une restauration via Bootcamp !



Locke a dit:


> Tu sais, vu les horaires de tes messages, comme beaucoup d'autres membres, moi je dors à cette heure-là.



Entre le boulot et les enfants à gérer, je n'ai malheureusement que cet horaire pour pouvoir poster mes messages  bien qu'il y ait eu 24h entre mes 2 messages..

En tout cas, merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre, j'espère qu'une fois restauré, le problème disparaîtra !

Belle journée à toi !


----------



## AureLambo (28 Juin 2022)

Re Bonjour (bonsoir) tout le monde..

Comme convenu avec la réponse de @Locke j'ai réinstallé entièrement la partition Windows suite au soucis de BSoD, malheureusement le problème est toujours présent.. je reste plusieurs minutes sur Windows en utilisation classique, logiciel, vidéo et aucun problème, et dès que j'active mon VPN (en l'occurence j'utilise ExpressVPN) j'ai à nouveau l'écran bleu quasi instantanément qui m'indique toujours cette fameuse erreur TCPIP.SYS

C'est franchement très ennuyant car je me servais régulièrement de ce VPN afin de pouvoir naviguer depuis l'étranger...

Une autre solution hormis la réinstallation ?

Merci et bonne soirée.


----------



## ericse (28 Juin 2022)

AureLambo a dit:


> dès que j'active mon VPN (en l'occurence j'utilise ExpressVPN) j'ai à nouveau l'écran bleu quasi instantanément


Bonjour,
As-tu un anti-virus (autre que MS Defender) installé sous Windows ? Ou un autre logiciel de sécurité non Microsoft ?
Si oui peux-tu essayer de le désinstaller et de ré-essayer ton VPN ?


----------



## Locke (29 Juin 2022)

AureLambo a dit:


> et dès que j'active mon VPN (en l'occurence j'utilise ExpressVPN) j'ai à nouveau l'écran bleu quasi instantanément qui m'indique toujours cette fameuse erreur TCPIP.SYS


Lorsque tu as la main désinstalle ton logiciel VPN et vois ce qu'il se passe. C'est lié avec un processus avec la carte réseau. Il se peut aussi que son pilote ne soit pas à jour.

Dans le panneau Gestionnaire de périphériques, regarde s'il n'y a pas dans Cartes réseau une icône avec un triangle jaune qui indique un problème, non-reconnaissance. Tu fais un double-clic sur l'icône incriminée et tu tentes de faire une mise à jour. En cas d'insuccès tu lances Windows Update et vois ce qu'il se passe. Pour moi, c'est ton VPN le problème.


----------



## AureLambo (29 Juin 2022)

Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses !



ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> As-tu un anti-virus (autre que MS Defender) installé sous Windows ? Ou un autre logiciel de sécurité non Microsoft ?
> Si oui peux-tu essayer de le désinstaller et de ré-essayer ton VPN ?



Suite à la réinstallation, je n'ai que le Defender d'origine (j'avais sur ma première partition Bitdefender mais je ne l'ai pas réinstallé). Donc le problème pourrait provenir de l'antivirus d'origine ?



Locke a dit:


> Lorsque tu as la main désinstalle ton logiciel VPN et vois ce qu'il se passe. C'est lié avec un processus avec la carte réseau. Il se peut aussi que son pilote ne soit pas à jour.
> 
> Dans le panneau Gestionnaire de périphériques, regarde s'il n'y a pas dans Cartes réseau une icône avec un triangle jaune qui indique un problème, non-reconnaissance. Tu fais un double-clic sur l'icône incriminée et tu tentes de faire une mise à jour. En cas d'insuccès tu lances Windows Update et vois ce qu'il se passe. Pour moi, c'est ton VPN le problème.



Lorsque je n'utilise pas le VPN, l'ordinateur ne m'affiche jamais ce message d'erreur, c'est uniquement lorsque je le lance.
J'ai effectivement l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un bug depuis que j'ai effectué une MAJ de ce logiciel la semaine dernière mais je ne peux pas en être totalement sûr...
J'ai aussi regardé dans le gestionnaire de périphérique et je n'avais pas de soucis particulier, j'ai fait toutes les MAJ sur WUpdate mais sans succès. Je pense effectivement que le soucis provient du VPN.. je ne vois malheureusement pas d'autres causes pour l'instant.

Je vais attendre une éventuelle MAJ du VPN et voir si le problème persiste après celle-ci.


----------



## Locke (29 Juin 2022)

AureLambo a dit:


> Lorsque je n'utilise pas le VPN, l'ordinateur ne m'affiche jamais ce message d'erreur, c'est uniquement lorsque je le lance.


Donc confirmation que ton problème ne se produit que lorsque tu utilises ce fichu VPN ! Quelle est ta version de Windows et quel est le VPN que tu utilises ? Pour Windows Defender c'est devenu avec le temps une excellente protection contre les virus et adwares/malwares et j'écarte d'office un problème avec lui.


----------



## ericse (29 Juin 2022)

AureLambo a dit:


> Suite à la réinstallation, je n'ai que le Defender d'origine (j'avais sur ma première partition Bitdefender mais je ne l'ai pas réinstallé)


C'était une piste possible, il faut bien demander...



AureLambo a dit:


> Lorsque je n'utilise pas le VPN, l'ordinateur ne m'affiche jamais ce message d'erreur, c'est uniquement lorsque je le lance.


Demande aussi à l'éditeur du VPN, certains (autres) recommandent de remettre la version précédente de leur client VPN lorsqu'il y a des BSOD.


----------



## AureLambo (29 Juin 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Donc confirmation que ton problème ne se produit que lorsque tu utilises ce fichu VPN ! Quelle est ta version de Windows et quel est le VPN que tu utilises ? Pour Windows Defender c'est devenu avec le temps une excellente protection contre les virus et adwares/malwares et j'écarte d'office un problème avec lui.



J'utilise Windows 10 Famille avec ExpressVPN. Mais pour le coup c'est déstabilisant car je l'utilise depuis très longtemps et le problème n'est survenu que depuis cette satané MAJ ! Avant, je n'avais jamais eu ce problème.

Je vais envoyer une "réclamation" à l'éditeur afin d'en savoir plus et voir si je suis le seul qui rencontre ce soucis.

Merci à vous d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre


----------



## Locke (30 Juin 2022)

Ton code d'erreur est bien lié avec le réseau. Est-ce que tu utilises Avast ou un logiciel similaire ? Est-ce que tu as créé un réseau spécifique dans Windows comme un réseau privé ?

L'erreur IRQL_UNEXPEXTED_VALUE est causée par le pilote de la carte réseau. Une possibilité serait de télécharger de nouveau les pilotes/drivers et d'en faire la réinstallation. Il faut commencer par relancer Assistant Boot Camp, puis dans la barre des menus un clic sur Action affichera ceci...




...dans le dossier Téléchargement tu copieras le dossier contenant le fichier d'installation Setup.exe dans une clé USB formatée en MS-DOS (FAT32). Dans ta session de Windows, tu connectes la clé USB et tu fais un double-clic sur le fichier Setup.exe. Si tout se passe bien tu devrais voir ces écrans...





...et vois si ton problème est résolu. Réinstaller les pilotes/drivers n'aura aucun impact sur ta version de Windows en cours.


----------



## AureLambo (1 Juillet 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Ton code d'erreur est bien lié avec le réseau. Est-ce que tu utilises Avast ou un logiciel similaire ? Est-ce que tu as créé un réseau spécifique dans Windows comme un réseau privé ?
> 
> L'erreur IRQL_UNEXPEXTED_VALUE est causée par le pilote de la carte réseau. Une possibilité serait de télécharger de nouveau les pilotes/drivers et d'en faire la réinstallation. Il faut commencer par relancer Assistant Boot Camp, puis dans la barre des menus un clic sur Action affichera ceci...



Non, comme annoncé plus haut je n'ai que l'antivirus Windows d'origine (Defender) mais rien d'autre d'installé.

J'utilise aussi mon Mac comme "relai" en le connectant à une PS5 afin de changer de localisation donc je partage la connexion du Mac vers la console avec le VPN. Je vais faire un test en laissant le VPN actif pour voir si le problème est également présent sans le brancher.

Je vais aussi essayer ta solution, merci !

EDIT : Après plus de 15 minutes d'utilisation sans le brancher à ma console, aucun Blue Screen à l'horizon.. je suis encore plus perdu qu'au départ..


----------

